# mini-jersey dexter cross?



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

We have a Dexter heifer that will be AI'd to a mini-Jersey bull next month. I know that we can still have the calf registered with the AMJRA (American Miniature Jersey Registry and Association). My question is will the calf be considered a Belmont (Irish Jersey) and can we market it as such and have it registered. We've also seen them called Belfair's, is there a difference?

We have read in some places that a Belmont comes from a Dexter bull and a regular Jersey female and in other places we have read that it is just 50/50 mini-jersey and dexter.

If anyone can please clarify this for us we would really appreciate it.

Rachel K


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

PM a ht member who's user name is yarrow.
Long story but I sold her a dexter/jersey cross who she sold to her neighbors, and I think I read somewhere that they got her reg. as a Belfair.
There was a guy named Tim something (yarrow knows his name I think) who used to have a website (may still, I haven't looked) about Belfairs. Tim used to have something to do with the Belfair registry. I read that he has joined forces with a man who lots of cow people hold in ill-repute though - a Professor Gradwohl (sp?) who sells the tiny mini cows over the internet for huge amounts of money. That's all I know, hope it helps (and hope the Perfesser doesn't sue me, lol.)
Vague enough for ya? :shrug:


----------



## matt_man (Feb 11, 2006)

I had come across the professor's website. He looks as if he is into customizing his own mini breeds.

Thanks for the info to follow. I have done a lot of googles for info but have not come across anything clear cut.

Rachel K


----------



## caseyweiss (May 26, 2005)

Just because somebody develops a specific cross and gives it a trademarked name does not make it a breed. It is often a sceme to demand extremely high prices for a "new" breed. Developing a successful new breed takes many years of culling and selecting a large number of animals. Once it starts to breed true and traits become fixed, then it could start to become a breed.

Don't get sucked in by fancy marketing and propaganda. My common sense vet has performed too many c-sections on mini-cattle. He would advise all to steer clear! I hope I'm not being too negative, I would just like people to use common sense when it comes to these mini breeds.

Thanks,

Casey


----------



## Timberline (Feb 7, 2006)

I don't know the particulars of the registration requirements, but is there a particular reason you want to register the calf? I have Dexter Jersey crossbreds (not registered) and have a ready market for them. Registry is just an extra expense for an F1 generation that won't breed true anyway.

This is the website for the Tim mentioned above.
http://www.homestead.com/minijerseysbydexter/index.html

Good luck with your heifer.


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

This is off topic some what but I would like to buy a small milk cow and I really love jerseys - what is the advantage of a jersey/dexter cross? I am not real familiar with dexters. How much milk does an average dexter produce a day and what is the average hang weight of a finished steer?


----------



## furholler (Feb 1, 2005)

caseyweiss said:


> Just because somebody develops a specific cross and gives it a trademarked name does not make it a breed. It is often a sceme to demand extremely high prices for a "new" breed. Developing a successful new breed takes many years of culling and selecting a large number of animals. Once it starts to breed true and traits become fixed, then it could start to become a breed.
> 
> Don't get sucked in by fancy marketing and propaganda. My common sense vet has performed too many c-sections on mini-cattle. He would advise all to steer clear! I hope I'm not being too negative, I would just like people to use common sense when it comes to these mini breeds.
> 
> ...


Keep in mind, Dexters aren't really a mini breed. They're just small and been around for a very long time. In fact, most breeds were smaller and have been bred up to the size that we now see. Mini Jerseys are mini, howerver.


----------

